# Откололся кусочек диска



## Шолох Татьяна (28 Ноя 2007)

:cray: Здравствуйте! Помогите мне разобраться в такой проблеме:
Где-то месяц назад у моего папы начала болеть спина в области копчика (он чувствовал небольшой дискомфорт). Три недели назад он поднимался по лестнице и почувствовал такую боль, что не смог больше идти и еле вернулся домой. С того дня он лежит и встает только в туалет. 

Сейчас он лежит в больнице, ему колят обезболивающие препараты, но они не помогают (нет, конечно, сразу после капельницы он и ходить может, и лежать в разных положениях, но через пару часов опять чувствует дикую боль). При каждом движении тела очень сильные боли посередине левой ягодицы, печёт задняя поверхность левой ноги и немеют пальцы на левой ноге. 

Врач предполагает, что от диска откололся кусочек и пережимает нерв (на обычном рентгене этого кусочка не видно). Он рекомендует сделать операцию и удалить этот кусочек. Подскажите, обязательно ли делать операцию или можно обратится к мануальному терапевту. Что вы можете посоветовать в данной ситуации! Пожалуйста, ответьте, я очень переживаю за папулечку!


----------



## Helen (28 Ноя 2007)

Я думаю, что у Вас недостоверная информация или неправильная интерпретация. Любые предположения будут подтверждаться современными методами исследования (МРТ и др), после чего нейрохирург, невропатолог будут определять наиболее оптимальную дальнейшую тактику.


----------



## Шолох Татьяна (29 Ноя 2007)

Спасибо за ответ! Скажите пожалуйста, если все таки после исследования окажется, что действительно откололся кусочек, то не опасна ли операция по его удалению? Можно как-нибудь по-другому решить эту проблему? Это ведь все таки позвоночник!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Ноя 2007)

зачем гадать. Дождитесь результата МРТ.


----------



## Шолох Татьяна (4 Дек 2007)

*Отличия томографов*

Здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста, чем отличаются компьютерный томограф и магнитно-резонансный томограф!


----------



## Ell (4 Дек 2007)

Вам рекомендовали МРТ. Разница в цене? Незначительна. Вы до сих пор ничего не сделали?


----------



## Шолох Татьяна (4 Дек 2007)

Мы сделали компьютерную томографию! Потому, что в нашем городе МРТ есть в одном диагностическом центре (и его до сих пор не наладили-обещают через неделю), а папа до ближайшего города, где есть МРТ доехать просто не сможет! Лечащий врач говорит, что надо делать только МРТ, так ли это?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2007)

А где результаты КТ и снимки?


----------



## Шолох Татьяна (11 Дек 2007)

Вот исследование МРТ:
Область исследования: Lumbar Spine

Межпозвонковые пространства:

Определяется выраженная дегидротация дисков L4-S1 в виде снижение МР-сигнала, снижение высоты межпозвоночного диска, за счет дегенеративных изменений.
Диск на уровне L5-S1 образует диффузную протрузию 5мм, имеются признаки компрессии дурального мешка.
На уровне L4-L5 слева в переднем субарахноидальном пространстве, латеральном канале, и по ходу канала межпозвонкового отверстия, выявляется образование (секвестр) с гипоинтенсивным сигналом по отношению к ЦСЖ на Т2ВИ и изоинтенсивным на Т1ВИ в аксиальной проэкции. На сагиттальных изображениях секвестр грыжи L4-L5 лежит вдоль тела позвонка L5 размером 26*10мм. Переднее САП сужено. 

Костный позвоночный канал, корешки спинномозговых нервов:

Костный канал умеренно стенозирован. Межпозвоночные отверстия уровней L4-S1 в нижних этажах частично стенозированы.

Позвонки:

Замыкательные пластинки на уровне L4-S1 нерезко вдавлены. Позвонки без очаговых и деструктивных изменений. В межпозвонковых суставах явления остеоартроза.

Спинной мозг:

Без очаговых изменений и признаков компрессии. Конус спинного мозга оканчивается приблизительно  на уровне L1.

Мягкие ткани: 

Симметрично расположены по обеим сторонам тел позвонков и остистых отростков.

Заключение:

МР-картина остеохондроза, остеоартроза пояснично-кресцового отдела. Диффузная протрузия диска L5-S1. Секвестрированная левосторонняя грыжа L4-L5.
Что означает этот диагноз? Обязательно ли делать операцию?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Дек 2007)

Шолох Татьяна написал(а):


> Что означает этот диагноз? Обязательно ли делать операцию?


Это не диагноз. Это описание анатомических изменений, которые присутствуют в вашем позвоночнике. Данные изменения могут проявляться бурной клинической картиной с болями, дисфункцией нервных стволов вплоть до пареза или паралича конечности, а могут вообще никак не проявляться и не вызывать никаких неприятных симптомов. Любое лечение направлено на восстановление функции позвоночника, восстановление самочувствия больного, устранения боли и возврат больному трудоспособности. Если лечащему врачу удается это реализовать без операции, то больной выздоравливает и делать операцию нет необходимости. Если врач по каким-то причинам не может это реализовать и, несмотря на все его усилия, его лечение не приносит желаемого результата, то в таком случае встает вопрос об оперативном лечении.
Вот такая вот петрушка. А ставить вопрос делать или не делать не совсем корректно. Решение принимает пациент, а не врач. Врач рекомендует исходя из своих знаний и возможностей. И не факт что эти знания и возможности являются последней инстанцией))).


----------

